# BACON!!!!!



## mishele (Jan 30, 2013)

Post up your pictures of _*BACON*_!!!


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2013)

*love thread*

Sadly I don't have any bacon and I think subscribing to this thread will make me hungry - but who can't love bacon!


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2013)

How can you not have a picture of bacon?!!


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2013)

It never lasts long enough between being cooked to being eaten to get a photograph


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2013)

Overread said:


> It never lasts long enough between being cooked to being eaten to get a photograph



I only have one picture of bacon, and it's a blurry cell phone picture.  And the bacon isn't even cooked yet.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a duplicate post, but . . . bacon wrapped pork tenderloins:



cmw3_d40_DSC_4571-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Heitz (Jan 30, 2013)

snowbear said:


> It's a duplicate post, but . . . bacon wrapped pork tenderloins:
> 
> 
> 
> cmw3_d40_DSC_4571-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr




I want bacon wrapped bacon.


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2013)

Bacon wrapped pork tenderloin!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, Mish.  How did you like it?  I see you have a bit more bacon than we use.


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2013)

Loved it!! I made a basket weave out of about a pound of bacon and rolled the tenderloin in it...lol Good stuff!


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow.   I did not have a single photo of bacon in my files but I went downstairs after seeing this thread and what  did I see ?   My wife cutting up bacon in preparation for making a pot of potato soup.   Of course I had to grab the camera and fire off a couple of shots.  Not particularly artistic but serendipitous I'd say.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 30, 2013)

Tuffy, yours looks like Hormel brand. Am I close?


----------

